# More Spiders? Agg!



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of something along the lines of a "Roach Motel" type thing for spiders? I swear, Colorado is the Spider Capital of the world. I take three outside (or kill three) and then the next day there's four more. :hair: And we've got mean ones too -- like brown recluse -- so, nothing to fool around with. I've got a young child in the house, so doing any kind of exterminator/chemical thing would definitely be a last resort.
:help: 
Any ideas welcome!


----------



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

I know of people using hedge apples to keep spiders at bay. I believe they just cut them in half and place then in a corner. Good Luck


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, that's scary!!

I heard of some herb that people keep out around the house to ward off spiders.. not sure if it's true or not. I forget. lol, sorry not much help there!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure what a hedge apple is, but I'm going to google it -- thanks for the recommendation, I appreciate it. I've tried those electronic devises you plug in (they're supposed to be for spiders and mice). Ha. The spiders just sit underneath them and point at me with half their legs, laughing. The stinkers. I'm ready to try anything.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ugh... Spiders... Snakes, yes. Frogs, yes. Ants, maybe. But I absolutely can NOT stand spiders!! I'm afraid I don't have any advice for ya', but I do take my hat off to you for being able to live in a state that has so many of the awful little creatures... Shudder... :wink:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Tansy! http://www.bulkherbstore.com/articles/tansy


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

All I can say is Yuck!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I worked at a camp last summer, our cabin was FULLLLLLL of the Brown Recluse things! OMG I would sometimes wake up and AHHHHHH there would be on staring at me!

LUCKILY I never got bit but the maintance guy that worked there would take this smoke can and leave it there for a couple hours and all of them died. It was safe enough that we were able to walk back in after a couple hours


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

There are bug bombs that you can buy. They kill all those nasty critters. Spiders, roaches, ants, all that stuff. Only thing is you have to stay out of the house for a day until the fumes go away. We've used them in my house all the time and they're WONDERFUL.  You can buy them at Wal-Mart too.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I'm going to try the tansy and the hedge apples first, then use the bug bomb thing as a last restort. Either way, those little buggers need to be gone!

Colorado's a pretty great place to live, actually. I have a view of the Rockies from my front porch, endless sky above, and lots of sunshine. The spiders are my biggest beef with the place -- oh, and the spandex bicycle gangs who take over the roads :doh: Other than that, I'm in heaven


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ugh, I know. We have these huge NC garden spiders in the goat pen that have bit both both my wethers in the last week. One was bit while recovering from bottle jaw so with the supressed immune system it got infected but is better now. My other one got bit yesterday but his knot is already gone. 

Either way I hate them! Hopefully with colder weather they'll all die off soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd use one of the foggers that the others have recommended, or if it's a big problem as you say, then call in an exterminator. An exterminator would know how to get rid of them, and help you keep them at bay. More costly than a fogger, but more effective. Years ago my friend/roommate took her cat home for a visit, came back and spread fleas through the house, into my cat - it was HORRIBLE. We called an exterminator and he was awesome.


----------

